# Polaris 570 front chains



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Does anybody have chains on the front of their quad. I bought some and they seem real close to the tie rod boot. Any others I haven’t see?


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

Funny you should ask, I bought both front and back and only put the back on because of the same issue. When I returned the front the dealer checked the numbers again and it calls for the set that they sold me but way to close for my likings. I’ve been using just the rears and it goes good, hard to turn on ice though.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Same here ! put size B on front and made contact with tie rod boot. If I had ti do over it would not be Polaris. Battery location sucks, front chains lack clearance, load not half of what my old Kaw 300 would hold. Not happy with the hype. Glad Iam not the only one.


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

I was contemplating putting 1/4 spacers on for the extra clearance.


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Put some koldkutters in the front tires, You don't need many for steering on ice http://koldkutter.com/products


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

kisherfisher said:


> Same here ! put size B on front and made contact with tie rod boot. If I had ti do over it would not be Polaris. Battery location sucks, front chains lack clearance, load not half of what my old Kaw 300 would hold. Not happy with the hype. Glad Iam not the only one.


Yeah, I’m not at all impressed with my 450 it doesn’t seem to handle weight real well. The bike has enough power though.Just might be heading north to bring my older quad home.


----------

